# Cheap car insurance



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

Yep I'm afraid in this case points do not win prizes brucie, and hopefully my insurance reflects this!

R33 GTS-T L REg worth £10K
25 year old male
Direct line insurance (require cat 1 or 2 immobiliser and tracker)
No limited mileage
7 years protected no claims with pass plus

£930 fully comp!

An R32 GTR that i'd orignally intended to buy was only £795 fully comp, 
the insurance see standard GTR's as slower and safer than the GTS-T as it has a heavy 4wd system apparently!! They told me the gts-t is more to insure as it is tail happy and they dont like youngsters to wrap them round a tree!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

did you try http://www.aplan.co.uk/


----------



## stcos85 (Mar 4, 2005)

If you don't mind a limited mileage try AON who insured my 33 GTR for just over 400 pounds on a future classic policy, 5000 miles, agreed value


----------



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

AberdeenR33 said:


> Yep I'm afraid in this case points do not win prizes brucie, and hopefully my insurance reflects this!
> 
> R33 GTS-T L REg worth £10K
> 25 year old male
> ...


Hey well, i'm just chuffed its under the grand!! Aye, i dont want to go for a limited mileage policy as i do serious mileage every year, think i've clocked up almost 200K in the last three years, on other cars!! This car will be going round the clock whether she likes it or not! 

Years of sporty motoring oming my way!


----------

